# Some Bicycles at Brimfield, Mass!!!



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2017)

Last week I was at the huge outdoor antique flea market event(s) in Brimfield, Mass.    There are several selling venues on both sides of the road; the entire event over a mile in length.  Many bikes appeared but I could not get images of them all.  Several high wheelers, an incredible pair of Schwinn boys 20 inch models in pristine original condition, TOC, and others.  Nothing fantastic in pre-war balloon tire that I saw but it is easy to miss things at this huge event.  I bought a great lot TOC parts, an awesome Segar seat, and a Detroit bike company broadside.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (May 13, 2017)

Awesome thanks for posting [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2017)




----------



## WVBicycles (May 14, 2017)

I thought Brimfield was this week and I want that Holdsworth


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 466345 View attachment 466346 View attachment 466347 View attachment 466348 View attachment 466349
> View attachment 466346




I wish I knew you were in Mass. I was at Brimfield on Tuesday.


----------



## blasterracing (May 15, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 466345 View attachment 466346 View attachment 466347 View attachment 466348 View attachment 466349
> View attachment 466346



You don't happen to have any information on the seller of that Shelby Flyer do you?

Tim Newmeyer
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 15, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> You don't happen to have any information on the seller of that Shelby Flyer do you?
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> thenewmeyers2@aol.com



Hi Tim,
The Shelby Flyer sold; I did not see who bought it...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 15, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> I thought Brimfield was this week and I want that Holdsworth



A Pennsylvania dealer had the Holdsworth; I think he wanted $1,500 for it.  If you wish to pursue it I could track down his number for you.  Send me a PM if you want me to try.


----------



## blasterracing (May 15, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Hi Tim,
> The Shelby Flyer sold; I did not see who bought it...



Thank you for the reply.


----------



## WVBicycles (May 16, 2017)

I am set at $1500 nice ride thou it sucks I got the dates messed up but oh well there'll be others this year


----------



## Krakatoa (May 20, 2017)

Oh wow Brant I wish I had known you were there!! That is my main show in New England. Please let me know when you are back in the area! I was set up with a ton of bikes, but the place is huuuuge!!

Nate


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 20, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> I was set up with a ton of bikes,




Where were you set up Nate?  Maybe we met and didn't even realize it?


----------



## Krakatoa (May 20, 2017)

Mahogany Ridge, 1st field by the white church. I was the guy with all the girls bikes! I had a few boys bikes too...


----------

